# Floor Polyurethane vs. regular Polyurethane



## Rogertv (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone: 

I used Minwax "Floor" polyurethane to put three coats on our newly installed, clean and bare red oak stairs( no stain.) I really like the results. 

Now I am about to complete an entertainment center also out of red oak and don't want to stain it either...just put polyurethane on it hoping the finish on the red oak entertainment center will look like the finish on the red oak stairs. The answer seems obvious,...if I want the entertainment center to look like the stairs just use the same stuff. However, since Minwax makes regular Poly and "Floor" poly I thought I'd ask folks with more experience than me ( novice) if there are any gotchas if I use "floor" poly on the entertainment center instead of regular poly.

Thanks for your help.

Roger


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rogertv said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I used Minwax "Floor" polyurethane to put three coats on our newly installed, clean and bare red oak stairs( no stain.) I really like the results.
> 
> ...


I don't find any differences. The floor versions may have crosslinkers, increasing its durability. They work best when sprayed in thin applications.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rogertv said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I used Minwax "Floor" polyurethane to put three coats on our newly installed, clean and bare red oak stairs( no stain.) I really like the results.
> 
> ...


 Either poly would have the same appearance. If you already have an open can of the floor poly I would go ahead and use it otherwise I would save money and get the standard poly. The floor poly just has a harder finish that would wear better for foot traffic.


----------



## imdskydiver (Apr 26, 2012)

And anti slip properties .


----------



## Rogertv (Mar 4, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the good info. You put my mind at ease. I'll apply my finish. Appreciate the website and assistance from knowledgeable craftsmen.

Roger


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

No reason not to use the "floor" finish.

Keep in mind though, there are a number of sub-species of red oak. Each one can color differently when coated with a finish. You should test your finish on some scrap or on an inconspicuous spot to be sure it looks like you expect.


----------

